# 

## denes

Witam.

Sciana szczytowa powinna konczyc sie kilka cm przed polacia dachu aby mozliwe bylo odizolowanie ich miedzy soba (poprzez wsadzenie tam welny). Moje pytanie brzmi: czy wystarczy aby zaizolowana czesc konczyla sie na wysokosci stropu poddasza (podlogi strychu) zakladajac ze to wlasnie strop poddasza bedzie ocieplony (a nie dach na poziomie strychu)? 

Dla wyjasnienia: ponizej jest widok na sciane szczytowa, podwojne kreski
oznaczaja przestrzen z ociepleniem (dach i koniec sciany szytowej tworza przestrzen).



```
        /\
       /  \ 
      /    \
     //    \\
    /====\
   //         \\
  //           \\
 //             \\
|
```

----------


## denes

Alternatywa: izolacja poprowadzona do szczytu dachu:
Wiadomo-to jest lepsze rozwiazanie, ale mam juz gotowy dach i sciane szczytowa, bez izolacji, wiec poprawka bedzie polegala na wycinaniu kawalka sciany szczytowej, w zwiazku z tym sklaniam sie do pierwszego rozwiazania.



```
        /\
       //\\ 
      //  \\
     //    \\
    //===\\
   //         \\
  //           \\
 //             \\
```

----------


## denes

Podobny problem rozpatrywany byl juz kiedys (http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?p=1581788), jednak nie ma tam rozwiazania, ktore ja zaproponowalem. Czy sadzicie, ze ta propozycja jest wlasciwa?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście najlepiej po całej długości ale mało tego na nieużytkowym poddaszu należy ocieplić całą powierzchnię trójkąta! Podobnie rzecz się ma z kominami! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## siwy z gosławic

Nikt Ci nie chce odpowiedziec   :sad:  
Może być to twoje rozwiązanie tylko niech się kończy z 20 cm nad stropem poddasza.
Ja jednak tego nie poprawiałem i przy mrozach -1 (szron na dachu) widać w którym miejscu są sciany szczytowe   :big grin:  

ps.
wyszło dopiero po ociepleniu ścian a wcześniej tego nie było.

----------


## Agduś

Mieliśmy dokładnie taki sam problem jak Anpi - ściana szczytowa z silikatu wymurowana równo z górną krawędzią krokwi. Wprawdzie Kierbud tłumaczył, że "tak się zawsze robi", ale to mnie nie przekonało. Chciał namówić nas na rozwiązanie, które też było opisane w tamtym wątku (wepchnięcie styropianu pod folię skutkujące dopchnięciem folii do samego pokrycia). Skończyło się wycinaniem ścian i ocieplaniem ich grzbietów na całej długości styrodurem.
Do wysokości podasza użytkowego mamy między krokwiami 20 cm wełny+ 5 cm nadbite na krokwiach. Pomiędzy jętkami (czyli w stropie pomiędzy poddaszem użytkowym a nieogrzewanym strychem) jest 15 cm wełny, a na strychu 20 cm wełny pomiędzy krokwiami.

----------


## denes

> Oczywiście najlepiej po całej długości ale mało tego na nieużytkowym poddaszu należy ocieplić całą powierzchnię trójkąta! Podobnie rzecz się ma z kominami! Pozdrawiam.


Wiem, ze tak powinno byc zrobione, zeby bylo poprawnie. W tej chwili nie mam zbytnio mozliwosci wykonac tego w ten sposob. Chce ratowac sytuacje poprzez zaizolowanie sciany szczytowej do wysokosci ok 50 cm ponad strop, wraz z powierzchnia sciany szczytowej od wewnatrz. Pytanie tylko, czy to ma sens?

----------


## denes

> Nikt Ci nie chce odpowiedziec   
> Ja jednak tego nie poprawiałem i przy mrozach -1 (szron na dachu) widać w którym miejscu są sciany szczytowe


Masz sciany z silikatow? Jak nie to zjakiego materialu? W jaki sposob widac, gdzie sa sciany szczytowe? Wilgoc sie skrapla?

----------


## profus

Czy mógłby ktoś narysować dokładnie jak powinien być wykonany ten styk ściany z dachem. Może jakiś skan projektu wzorcowego jak powinno to być. Są w tym wątku fotki (http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?p=1581788)ale tylko te błędnie zaprojektowane. Czasami słowny opis nie dokońca jest jasny.

----------


## denes

> Mieliśmy dokładnie taki sam problem jak Anpi - ściana szczytowa z silikatu wymurowana równo z górną krawędzią krokwi. Wprawdzie Kierbud tłumaczył, że "tak się zawsze robi", ale to mnie nie przekonało. Chciał namówić nas na rozwiązanie, które też było opisane w tamtym wątku (wepchnięcie styropianu pod folię skutkujące dopchnięciem folii do samego pokrycia). Skończyło się wycinaniem ścian i ocieplaniem ich grzbietów na całej długości styrodurem.
> Do wysokości podasza użytkowego mamy między krokwiami 20 cm wełny+ 5 cm nadbite na krokwiach. Pomiędzy jętkami (czyli w stropie pomiędzy poddaszem użytkowym a nieogrzewanym strychem) jest 15 cm wełny, a na strychu 20 cm wełny pomiędzy krokwiami.


Czy ocieplaliscie sciane szczytowa od wewnatrz do samej kalenicy?

----------


## denes

> Czy mógłby ktoś narysować dokładnie jak powinien być wykonany ten styk ściany z dachem. Może jakiś skan projektu wzorcowego jak powinno to być. Są w tym wątku fotki ale tylko te błędnie zaprojektowane. Czasami słowny opis nie dokońca jest jasny.


Powinno to wygladac tak, jak w watku, ktory przytoczylem, czyli (chodzi oczywiscie o prawy rysunek): 


(sorry, za wykorzystanie obrazka)

----------


## Agduś

> Czy ocieplaliscie sciane szczytowa od wewnatrz do samej kalenicy?


Ściana szczytowa jest ocieplona:
- oczywiście od zewnątrz - 18 cm styropianu lambda,
- od góry (grzbiet) na calej długości od kolanka do kalenicy - styrodur (nie pamiętam już grubości, ale dużo),
- od wewnątrz sam brzeg, tam, gdzie na ścianie szczytowej opiera się wełna wepchnięta pomiędzy krokwie, ocieplająca dach. Na poddaszu użytkowym - 20 cm + 5 cm, na strychu 20 cm..

----------


## denes

> Napisał denes
> 
> Czy ocieplaliscie sciane szczytowa od wewnatrz do samej kalenicy?
> 
> 
> Ściana szczytowa jest ocieplona:
> - oczywiście od zewnątrz - 18 cm styropianu lambda,
> - od góry (grzbiet) na calej długości od kolanka do kalenicy - styrodur (nie pamiętam już grubości, ale dużo),
> - od wewnątrz sam brzeg, tam, gdzie na ścianie szczytowej opiera się wełna wepchnięta pomiędzy krokwie, ocieplająca dach. Na poddaszu użytkowym - 20 cm + 5 cm, na strychu 20 cm..


Z tego rozumiem, ze nie ocieplaliscie stropu strychu, tylko cala polac dachu. Ja natomiast chcialbym ocieplic strop strychu, sam strych jest nieuzytkowy, nieogrzewany, nieocieplony. Stad moje pytanie, do jakiej wysokosci ocieplic sciane szczytowa?

----------


## Agduś

Strop pomiędzy poddaszem użytkowym a strychem też jest ocieplony (15 cm wełny). Strych ma byc używany standardowo jako przechowalnia (czyt. graciarnia) i suszarnia (zobaczymy, czy będzie mi się chciało wyłazić tam z każdym praniem...  :Wink2:  ). Założylismy, że nie ma być ogrzewany, stąd ta izolacja w stropie, ale i tak na pewno trochę ciepła tam ucieknie, więc warto je zatrzymać, stąd izolacja w dachu nad strychem.

----------


## marta_zaz

Witajcie,

Mala prosba, prosze napiszcie, czy w naszym projekcie "ten problem" tez ma miejsce??? Czy jest to poprawnie zaplanowane... Ja nie dokonca rozumie o co chodzi  :sad: 
Nasz dom jest z poddaszem uzytkowym.




Dzieki i pozdrawiam,
Marta

----------


## denes

Dalas przekroj sciany kolankowej, daj rysunek szczytowej. Dodatkowo potrzebny jest rysunek ocieplenia strychu, a nie poddasza uzytkowego.

----------


## marta_zaz

> Dalas przekroj sciany kolankowej, daj rysunek szczytowej. Dodatkowo potrzebny jest rysunek ocieplenia strychu, a nie poddasza uzytkowego.


No wlasnie   :oops:   i stad moje pytanie...



link do wiekszego pliku:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...08c4be485.html



link do wiekszego pliku:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...091dd8142.html

Dziekuje raz jeszcze i pozdrawiam,
Marta

----------


## denes

Wg mnie wyglada poprawnie. Blad wystepuje, gdy ocieplenie nie idzie po calej polaci dachu a jedynie do wysokosci podlogi stropu. Wtedy sciana szczytowa pozostaje od strony wewnetrznej nieocieplona.

----------


## marta_zaz

> Wg mnie wyglada poprawnie. Blad wystepuje, gdy ocieplenie nie idzie po calej polaci dachu a jedynie do wysokosci podlogi stropu. Wtedy sciana szczytowa pozostaje od strony wewnetrznej nieocieplona.


Dziekuje bardzo za odpowiedz  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam,
Marta

----------


## dominikams

> Wg mnie wyglada poprawnie. Blad wystepuje, gdy ocieplenie nie idzie po calej polaci dachu a jedynie do wysokosci podlogi stropu. Wtedy sciana szczytowa pozostaje od strony wewnetrznej nieocieplona.


No dobrze, załóżmy, ze ocieplimy do sufitu ( a strych nieocieplony). Czy wtedy należałoby również od wewnątrz ocieplić ściany szczytowe na strychu? Nie bedzie się wykraplać wilgoć czy jakieś takie inne historie?

----------


## dominikams

Podciągam, ponawiając pytanie   :cool:  Ocieplac tę ścianę od środka czy nie?

Może wełną ocieplić, zeby "oddychało" ?   :Roll:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Na nieużytkowym strychu należy ocieplić od środka ściany szcztowe, kolankowe i kominy w celu uniknięcia przemarzania!

Marta_zaz rysunki z reguły są poprawne, wykonanie z reguły nie.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marta_zaz

> Na nieużytkowym strychu należy ocieplić od środka ściany szcztowe, kolankowe i kominy w celu uniknięcia przemarzania!
> 
> Marta_zaz rysunki z reguły są poprawne, wykonanie z reguły nie.
> Pozdrawiam.


Witam,
Wlasnie dlatego chcialam sie doinformowac, zeby pozniej Pan wykonawca nie mowil ze w projekcie bylo inaczej a ja wymyslam.
Dom dopiero zaczynamy budowac, wiec mam nadzieje, ze tego uda nam sie dopilnowac - aby wykonanie bylo poprawne.

Dziekuje za wszystkie wyjasnienia i informacje.

Pozdrawiam i zycze Wszystkim powodzenia,
Marta

----------


## dominikams

> Na nieużytkowym strychu należy ocieplić od środka ściany szcztowe, kolankowe i kominy w celu uniknięcia przemarzania!
> 
> Marta_zaz rysunki z reguły są poprawne, wykonanie z reguły nie.
> Pozdrawiam.


Dzięki, Andrzej   :big grin:  Tak zrobię

----------


## pluszku

Ciekawe co na tą dyskusje powiedzieliby niemieccy architekci.
Ocieplali sciane szczytowa?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A jakim autorytetem mogą tu być niemieccy architekci? Narodowość nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. Są dobrzy i gorsi architekci tak jak w każdym zawodzie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zonzi

*Andrzeju* 

Nie sadzisz ze lepszym wyjsciem w celu zachowania ciaglosci ocieplenia jest ocieplenie dachu miedzy krokwiami ponad jetki do kalenicy ? 

Ocieplajac od srodka sciany szczytowe powtarzamy jeszcze raz ocieplenie zewnetrzne. Jesli juz to patrzac na rozklady temperatury w przegrodach to chyba wystarczy ocieplic na wysokosc około 1 m od jetek ? Fakt ze ekonomiczniej bedzie sciany styropianem ocieplic niz dac 200 m2 welny miedzy krokwie.

We wczesniejszych watkach W. Nitka odradzal ocieplanie polaci dachu na strychu nieuzytkowym i zalecal dobra wentylacje stryszku. 
Mi zalezy na dobrej izolacji w lecie przed cieplem plus na izolacji kanalow wentylacyjnych zimą i nie do konca wiem w ktorym kierunku isc. 

pozdrawiam
Zonzi

----------


## pluszku

Przyjmujac, ze mieszkamy w tej bardziej zacofanej czesci europy, ktora w wielu sprawach dopiero sie uczy od tej cywilizowanej czesci europy mozna sie zastanawiac nad roznicami w budownictwie.
W nowobudowanych za Odrą domach zauważyłem:
brak cokołu - sciany schodza bezpośrednio do podłoża (czy u nich deszcz nie pada, tak, ze nie musza dawac listew startowych aby sie krople deszczu odrywały i nie płyneły po cokole?)
brak lub b. waskie okapy - ponownie - deszcz maja inny? nie leje im po szybach?
popularne "wyciaganie" scian szczytowych ponad połać dachu.

Nie chodzi tu tylko o to 1 zdjecie, ten 1 przypadek czy tego 1 projektanta. Tu na forum dyskutuje sie o pewnych rozwiazaniach, dorabia do nich teorie, np. ze okap 120 cm jest lepszy od okapu 60 cm. Tymczasem 100 km dalej popularne są inne "prawidła".

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Długość okapu czy rozwiązania szczytów to wyłącznie rzecz gustu, stylu czy trendy mody. My wcale nie jesteśmy zacofanym kawałkiem Europy i w projektowaniu nie mamy się czego wstydzić. Znacznie podnieśliśmy poziom wykonawstwa. Natomiast na etapie murowania, izolacji cieplnej popełniamy jeszcze błędy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Nie sadzisz ze lepszym wyjsciem w celu zachowania ciaglosci ocieplenia jest ocieplenie dachu miedzy krokwiami ponad jetki do kalenicy ?


Nie sądzę. W kwestii nieocieplania poddasza nieużytkowego całkowicie zgadzam się z opinią Pana Nitki. Co do wysokości wykonania ocieplenia od środka to oczywiście masz rację wystarczy około 1 m zależnie od użytego materiału konstrukcyjnego ściany. Podobnie można nie robić do końca ocieplenia zewnętrznego. Należy jednak pamiętać o konieczności zamknięcia skosów od góry bo to gwarantuje ciągłość izolacji. Podobnie rzecz się ma z kominami choć w tym przypadku wskazana izolacja na całej długości komina. Te same kwestie dotyczą balkonów, tarasów czy słupów.
Izolacja poddasza nieużytkowego po krokwiach chroni tylko latem ten stryszek od przegrzania. Zimą aby była skuteczna jej grubość powinna być większa od grubości izolacji stropu do tego przestrzeń stryszku powinna być wentylowana. Reasumując nie ma to sensu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Barbossa

"otóż nie zgodzę się z Panią, Pani Nino..."
ciąglość izolacji to podstawa, niezależnie od układu
a ociepla się (czyli izoluje) przestrzenie ogrzewane, czyli WN ma akurat tu rację, tak jak i AW  :Smile:

----------


## pluszku

Ciągłość izolacji - zgoda, ale nie do konca rozumiem dlaczego na szczytach ma byc ocieplenie. W typowej konstrukcji dachu (krokwiowo-jętkowej) nad jętkami mamy poddasze nieużytkowe i nieogrzewane.. Temperatura w tym poddaszu jest zblizona do temperatury zewnetrznej. Jaki jest sens ocieplania krawedzi szczytowych w sytuacji gdy: rozkład "ciepła" w murze jest taki, ze blizej wnetrza jest cieplej niz blizej zewnetrza. Zanim ciepło "ucieknie" przez nieocieplnona  krawedz ściany w okolicach klenicy to wczesniej zdarzy go "zgubic" po drodze np. 0,5 - 1,5 metra nad jetkami. Powierzchnia takiego oddawania ciepła to 1/2 * a * h gdzie h to wysokosc nad jetkami w najwyzszym punkcie np. 1,6 m a jest długoscia jętek czyli ok 4 metow. Razem 3,2 m2 z 1 strony. Tymczasem powierzchnia "grzbietu" sciany szczytowej to 0,3 * 6  czyli 1,8 m2 - jest wiec 2 krotnie mniejsza. Aby zepewnić ciągłosć izolacji trzeba by ocieplić ściane szczytową  z obu stron podobną grubościa ocieplenia i połączyc obie warstwy ocieplenia od gory. Samo ocieplenia "grzbietu" sciany szczytowej jest dla mnie dyskusyjne - zanim ciepło dotrze w okolice kalenicy zdarzy sie "ulotnic" poprzez wewnetrzna powierzchnie ściany szczytowej.

----------


## Szarbia

*denes*

Szczyt mozesz po prostu odeskowac a nie murowac. Pod tymi dechami polaczysz izolacje sciany z izolacja stropu pietra. A na same dechy 5cm styro i tynk co by zachowac ciaglosc optyczna.

----------


## langerob25

> Aby zepewnić ciągłosć izolacji trzeba by ocieplić ściane szczytową  z obu stron podobną grubościa ocieplenia i połączyc obie warstwy ocieplenia od gory. .


I tak powinno się chyba robić wg opinii Andrzeja W. i innych?
Wg. mnie ma to sens

----------


## pluszku

Jesli ocieplenie sciany szczytowej z obu stron + jej grzbietu - to rozumiem.
Byc moze błednie wywnioskowałem, ze propagowana tu byla teoria by ocieplac sciane szczytowa tylko od zewnatrz oraz od grzbietu - bez ocieplania od wewnatrz.
Wszak w innych watkach można sie spotkac z opinia, ze poddasza nieuzytkowego nie ocieplamy.

----------


## langerob25

> Jesli ocieplenie sciany szczytowej z obu stron + jej grzbietu - to rozumiem.
> Byc moze błednie wywnioskowałem, ze propagowana tu byla teoria by ocieplac sciane szczytowa tylko od zewnatrz oraz od grzbietu - bez ocieplania od wewnatrz.
> Wszak w innych watkach można sie spotkac z opinia, ze poddasza nieuzytkowego nie ocieplamy.


Zacytowałem Twoje słowa,wprawdzie wyrwane z kontekstu,ale chyba
zgodne z prawdą.Wydaje mi się ,że gdyby wszyscy korzystali z tego cytatu,to na pewno byłoby lepiej w kwesti ocieplenia.

----------


## cineck

Witam, mam pytanko, jak prawidłowo docieplić ten szczyt ???



Czy wełna ma zostać położona tylko na szczycie muru, czy od krokwi do krokwi ??? A może jeszcze inaczej.

Z góry dzięki    :smile:

----------


## coulignon

Może tak? U mnie jest to zrobione styropianem,

----------


## tacim

o siec o takim czymś to zupełnie nie pomyślałem , kurna przyjdzie mi ciąć Ytonga?

----------


## cineck

tacim, no to powinno być zrobione  :smile:  sam wiesz, mostki termiczne i te sprawy   :Wink2:  wszędzie czychają niebezpieczeństwa   :cool:

----------


## loco

> mam styropianem, tak jak coulignom...natomiast zastanawiam się jak z reszta stryszku zrobic, czy objechac wełna po calosci czy odizolowac stryszek nieuzytkowy tylko


ja bym objechał po całości zawsze potem możne urzyć tej przestrzeni na magazyn rzeczy "a może kiedyś się przyda"

----------


## coulignon

> Napisał adiqq
> 
> mam styropianem, tak jak coulignom...natomiast zastanawiam się jak z reszta stryszku zrobic, czy objechac wełna po calosci czy odizolowac stryszek nieuzytkowy tylko
> 
> 
> ja bym objechał po całości zawsze potem możne urzyć tej przestrzeni na magazyn rzeczy "a może kiedyś się przyda"


Dokładnie tak zrobiłem. Taki magazyn na "przydasie"   :Wink2:  

No i maszynownia: reku + bojlerki.

----------


## Vafel

> Na nieużytkowym strychu należy ocieplić od środka ściany szcztowe, kolankowe i kominy w celu uniknięcia przemarzania!
> 
> Marta_zaz rysunki z reguły są poprawne, wykonanie z reguły nie.
> Pozdrawiam.


Podciągam temat z następującym pytaniem.

Mam parterówkę bez użytkowego poddasza. Ocieplony będzie tylko strop. Ściany szczytowe są z silikatów 18 cm, ocieplone od zewnątrz 15 cm styropianu. Chciałbym je też ocieplić od wewnątrz (bo wiadomo - na strychu będzie zimno), tylko teraz pytanie: czy można je ocieplić styropianem 10-15 cm czy lepiej wełną?

Obawiam się trochę, że jak je ocieplę styropianem i powstanie taka kanapka: styropian 15 cm - silikat 18 cm - styropian 15 cm, to gdzieś wewnątrz ściany może się pojawić wilgoć. Może lepiej od środka dać wełnę, to wtedy ta wilgoć będzie miała szansę odparować (stryszek będzie porządnie wentylowany - w każdej ścianie szczytowej otwór 20x20 cm). 

Jeżeli styropian jest ok, to wolałbym ocieplić to styropianem, zwłaszcza, że mi trochę zostało i mógłbym go wykorzystać, a wełnę będę musiał specjalnie kupować.

----------


## osek

wg mnie troche przesadzaciez tą ścianą szczytową, na nieocieplonym strychu beidze zimniej- ale czy temperatura porównywalna z tą na zewnątrz? (pytam- bo nei wiem ;] )
- ile można stracić ciepła przez około 20-50cm gr pustaków? (a pustaki te nie zawilgotnieją bo nie mają jak) duzo wiecej (znacznie duzo wiecej) traci sie przez oscierza okien/drzwi- opór cieplny szyb- ok bez zastrzeżeń, a rama? te 5 cm drewna? kilka komór w plastiku? albo jeszcze krótsza droga- oszczelka 1cm- jedna komora powietrza- druga oszczelka 1 cm...

a kolega Szarbia:
"Szczyt mozesz po prostu odeskowac a nie murowac. Pod tymi dechami polaczysz izolacje sciany z izolacja stropu pietra. A na same dechy 5cm styro i tynk co by zachowac ciaglosc optyczna."
podał chyba najlepsze rozwiazania dla maniaków ciepła   :Wink2:

----------


## Vafel

NA strychu będzie trochę cieplej niż na zewnątrz, ale niewiele. Teraz przy -10 na zewnątrz, wewnątrz w domu jest -5. Spodziewam się, że podobnie będzie na nieocieplonym strychu. Ściany szczytowe mam już wymurowane i to z zimnych silikatów. Koniecznie chcę je ocieplić, bo jak nie, to będą działały jak radiator i oddawały kupę ciepła. Tylko jak to zrobić, żeby było dobrze?

----------


## edde

ja mam w projekcie z obu stron styropian i tak też zamierzam zrobić (a nawet jeden szczyt już zrobiłem), koszt żaden (większośc materiału to pozostałość po innych izolacjach) a korzyści jednak jakieś tam mogą być

----------


## Vafel

No tak, tylko co jak taka ściana pomiędzy tymi styropianami jakimś cudem zawilgnie? Grzyb murowany, bo ta wilgoć nie będzie miała jak się wydostać. Tego się obawiam...

----------


## edde

a co masz nad ścianka szczytową, z góry? czym jest zakończona? i jakiej jest wysokości?

----------


## Vafel

Nad ścianą szczytową jeszcze nie mam nic, bo też nie wiem czy dać tam styropian czy może lepiej wełnę. Między górną powierzchną ściany szczytowej a folią paroprzepuszczalną mam jakieś 20 cm miejsca.

A sama ścianka ma wysokość w najwyższym punkcie jakieś 1,6 m.

----------


## orko

> Izolacja poddasza nieużytkowego po krokwiach chroni tylko latem ten stryszek od przegrzania. Zimą aby była skuteczna jej grubość powinna być większa od grubości izolacji stropu ...
> Reasumując nie ma to sensu. Pozdrawiam.


A o strefach buforowych to ty słyszał?

----------


## edde

> Nad ścianą szczytową jeszcze nie mam nic, bo też nie wiem czy dać tam styropian czy może lepiej wełnę. Między górną powierzchną ściany szczytowej a folią paroprzepuszczalną mam jakieś 20 cm miejsca.
> 
> A sama ścianka ma wysokość w najwyższym punkcie jakieś 1,6 m.


w projekcie ma wysokośc ocieplenia ściany szczytowej 1m, ponoć 0,8-1m to jest właśnie tyle ile trzeba dla pozbycia się radiatora, resztę możesz zostawić na wenty, lub te dać właśnie wełnę pomiędzy szczyt a membranę

----------


## 19710128

Ponawiam pytanie  z początku.
Czy wystarczy jak ścianę szczytową obetnę do dolnej krawędzi krokwi na wysokość ok 0,5 m ponad strop poddasza i tam ocieplę? Lepsza będzie wełna czy styropian? styropian przy wyższej temperaturze pod blachą może się utlenić.
Poddasze mam użytkowe. Ocieplone całe skosy od murłaty (wieńca) po sam szczyt. Dodatkowo ocieplony będzie strop poddasza i myślę, że ocieplenie 0,5 metra powyżej tego stropu wystarczy. co wy na to?
pozdrowienia
kg

----------


## edde

nie wiem czy wystarczy, ja bym zrobił po całości (tak mam), styropian jak najbardziej ok, do "gorącej" blachy mu daleko

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie wystarczy. Radzę ocieplić do wysokości 1 m a komin na całej długości. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## 19710128

Nie tak daleko bo tylko wysokość łat 3cm, ale wełna też ok tylko zewnętrzne strony zabezpieczę membraną zawiniętą do środka żeby nie ciągnęła wilgoci z powietrza z zewnątrz

----------


## edde

ściana dwuwarstwowa? a czym ocieplana, też wełną?

----------


## 19710128

ściana dwuwarstwowa max 28cm + styropian 15 jeszcze nie położony dopiero po zimie i jeszcze się zastanowię nad ociepleniem szczytowej ściany wewnątrz. nie wiem czy aż na 1m dostane ze szlifierką z zewnątrz  :Confused:

----------


## edde

a zewnętrzne ocieplenie ścian szczytowych zrobisz do membrany/deskowania czy obawiasz sie temperatury blachy?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A jaka może być temperatura blachy? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## 19710128

> a zewnętrzne ocieplenie ścian szczytowych zrobisz do membrany/deskowania czy obawiasz sie temperatury blachy?


Oczywiście do membrany.

----------


## edde

> Napisał edde
> 
> a zewnętrzne ocieplenie ścian szczytowych zrobisz do membrany/deskowania czy obawiasz się temperatury blachy?
> 
> 
> Oczywiście do membrany.


czyli robisz dokładnie to samo czego kilka postów wcześniej się boisz, ocieplenie zewnętrzne kładziesz do membrany i nic mu sie nie stanie a na ścianie szczytowej o takich samych odległościach od tej "gorącej blachy" już ma się zagotować? to przecież jedno i to samo, a jeżeli masz membranę to przestrzeń wentylacyjna pokrycia to nie 3cm a 2,5cm kontrłaty i 4 cm łaty, czyli prawie 7cm wentylowanej przestrzeni (przynajmniej tak powinno być)

----------


## 19710128

> Napisał 19710128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał edde
> 
> ...


Oczywiście tak jest, tylko pytałem czy nic mu nie będzie ale jak nie to ok. Czyli tniemy skosy i powinno być ok? no i treba dopilnować ekipę przy ocieplaniu wieńca.
Dzięki.
pozdro
kg

----------


## edde

na poprzedniej stronie masz zdjęcie *coulignona*, zrób tak samo i będzie ok

----------


## ramko

Mam problem z izolacja sciany szczytowej. Jest ona wymurowana około 2 cm powyżej dolnego poziomu krokwi na tym wylana jest belka betonowa do gornego poziomu krokwi i nie mam jak ocieplic tego od gory. Dom z poddasżem użytkowym i nieogrzewanym stryszkiem. Czy znacie jakieś sposoby na likwidację mostka cieplnego w tym miejscu bez skuwania takiej belki?Może można by podciac ta belke pomiędzy murlata a platwia w odpowiedniej odległości żeby nie osłabić punktów poparcia belek i w powstała szczelnie wysunąć izolację ze styroduru? Pod krokwia ma być jeszcze 10 cm izolacji więc była by w miarę dobra ciągłość izolacji. Na stryszku ocieplil bym wtedy ścianę rownież od środka.

----------


## ramko

w temacie poprzedniego postu miało być "Podcięcie belki" nie zauważyłem i tablet podmienił mi słówko...
jak myślicie czy zaproponowane przeze mnie rozwiązanie będzie ok? Chyba tylko tak uda mi się ograniczyć mostek..

----------


## borusek

> Na nieużytkowym strychu należy ocieplić od środka ściany szcztowe, kolankowe i kominy w celu uniknięcia przemarzania!
> Pozdrawiam.


Problem mam. Proszę doradźcie jak docieplić ścianę szczytowa na której praktycznie ley krokiew. Niestety ścian nie jest między krokwiami. Czemu to nie wiem taki stan Zastałem. Dachu nie rozbiorę. Jak to teraz docieplić. Styropianu już raczej tam nie wcisnę bo powierzchnia nierówna, wiadomo cegły zaprawa.. Czy może pianką, ale tu rodzi się pytanie bo chyba powinna zostać szczelina miedzy połacią dachową, a zakończeniem ściany szczytowej celem wentylacji ta szczelina ?

----------


## Hanss

Zdjęcie podglądowe z tego tematu....

Jestem na tym etapie budowy i mam zapytania.
1. Czy na ścianie szczytowej( załączone zdjęcie), pomiędzy styropianem, a deskami powinna pozostać jakaś szczelina (3cm) wentylacyjna, czy styropian dać pod same deski, zaznaczam ocieplenie wełną na skosach chcę dać do samej kalenicy?
2. Tak jak pisałem, chcę również ocieplić "nieogrzewany stryszek", będzie tam reku i graciarnia, powyżej jętek do samej kalenicy wełną na skosach, czy szczyty ściany (BK) od wewnątrz  ocieplić wełną czy styropianem?
3. Wyczytałem, że musi być ocieplony komin - rozumiem, że z zewnątrz, ale jak to zrobić? Mam komin systemowy, ocieplony wełną na całej długości. 
Czy ma być ocieplony od samych jętek, aż po sam czubek na zewnątrz. Czy może tylko od jętek do kalenicy? Czym: styropian, wełna?

Proszę o podpowiedzi.

----------


## Tomek W

1.	Pomiędzy dewskami a wełną powinna zostać zastosowana szczelina wentylowana grubości 3-6cm. Trzeba więc zapewnić otwory wlotowe i wylotowe.  Nie musisz ściany szczytowej ocieplać do samych desek. Generalnie ściana szczytowa na jej grubości również powinna zostać ocieplona wełną i o tym należy pamiętać. Aby Ocieplenie było efektywne należy połączyć ocieplenie ściany z ociepleniem dachu.
2.	Ocieplenie ścian zewnętrznych od wewnątrz kłóci się z zasadami fizyki budowli. Istnieją jednak sytuacje że takie ocieplenie się wykonuje. Wówczas tworzy się tzw. ustrój polegający na postawieniu przedścianki odsuniętej o ok. 1cm od ściany murowanej. Wełnę układamy wówczas pomiędzy metalowym rusztem. Następnie koniecznie stosujemy folię paroizolacyjną która zapobiec ma wniknięciu pary wodnej do przegrody, gdyż w momencie gdy para wodna natrafiłaby na zimną ścianę zewnętrzną istnieje ryzyko kondensacji.
3.	Komin powinien zostać ocieplony po sam „czubek”. W tym celu możesz wykorzystać wełnę lamelową FASROCK LL której nie będziesz musiał kołkować bowiem do 20m wysokości produkt mocowany jest wyłącznie za pomocą zaprawy klejącej. Zakładam że jeżeli masz komin systemowy to pustaki będą z keramzytu do którego Fasrock LL bez problemu można zamocować.

----------


## Slyder

niech ktoś napisze jakiej wielkości powinna być ta przestrzeń. Ja u siebie mam sytuacje że zostało mi około 8cm i zaraz przy ścianie od wewnątrz jest krokwią. Więc jedynie co to mogę położyć styropianu około 5cm na szczyt ale nie połączę tego z wełną. Czy mam wycinać ścianę poniżej krokwi czy tak wystarczy.Sytuacja taka jak na zdjęciu

----------

